

Show HN: Capture your real image – Zero refraction metal mirror - PrinceGeo
http://igg.me/at/metalmirror/x/9224494

======
PrinceGeo
Hi,

The last few days have been absolutely incredible, we’ve attracted the
attention of the world, and were marching closer and closer to bringing the
zero refraction handcrafted metal mirror to life. To get there, we need your
help to bring family, friends, fans, and followers to the campaign.

This crowd funding process and its soft launch has already provided us with a
lot of great feedback, especially about its sizes, and interest from handmade
product lovers from all over the world -- and we’ve been listening to it all.
We observed that all are looking for more opportunities to get the metal
mirror at various sizes, so we went back to our artisans and came up with a
solution. Today were offering metal mirrors with various sizes. We’ll offer a
limited number of mirrors at each level, and as each tier runs out the next
ones will be made available, so act quickly to get the best deal!

We need to keep the campaign momentum going. Please help by sharing the news
and, of course, keep pledging!

[http://igg.me/at/metalmirror/x/9224494](http://igg.me/at/metalmirror/x/9224494)

George! CEO

~~~
masterpiece
All the best.

